# Choosing a breeder. I live in Riverside, CA



## Prince (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi All,
Need some help in choosing a breeder. I live in Riverside, CA and I'm aware that there are a few local breeders. I guess the real problem is that I really don't know what to look for in a GSD. I just recently bought a Lab, he is 3 months old. I wanted a family companion plus a guard dog. He's a good companion but as far as the guard dog is concerned, I don't see it in him. He puts the cartoon character Goofey to shame. Anyhow, in addition to the qualities that I mentioned, I want a dog that is very energetic and very smart almost intuitive. I have three kids, 12, 6 and a 3 year old. Plus I am an avid runner and outdoor enthuisist. We have a medium sized yard in which he will share with the Lab. I need to know what to look for in a pup, like which gender should I select, what to look out for as far as temperament. Any little bit helps. And once I sort through the puppy specifics, then I'll research the breeders.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Prince said:


> Hi All,
> Need some help in choosing a breeder. I live in Riverside, CA and I'm aware that there are a few local breeders. I guess the real problem is that I really don't know what to look for in a GSD. I just recently bought a Lab, he is 3 months old. I wanted a family companion plus a guard dog. He's a good companion but as far as the guard dog is concerned, I don't see it in him. He puts the cartoon character Goofey to shame. Anyhow, in addition to the qualities that I mentioned, I want a dog that is very energetic and very smart almost intuitive. I have three kids, 12, 6 and a 3 year old. Plus I am an avid runner and outdoor enthuisist. We have a medium sized yard in which he will share with the Lab. I need to know what to look for in a pup, like which gender should I select, what to look out for as far as temperament. Any little bit helps. And once I sort through the puppy specifics, then I'll research the breeders.


Hello, and welcome to the forum. First lemme say that I think you've accidentally posted in the wrong place. To get better responses, you would need to go back to the start of "Choosing a Puppy" section and hit "New Thread". That way you'll get more people to read your topic and answer questions. I am a new GSD mom, and there are tons of people far more experienced with the breed than I am around here, but I can tell you for sure, that you would definitely have your hands more than full if you are trying to get a GSD pup to raise along side your lab pup. 



Prince said:


> We have a medium sized yard in which he will share with the Lab.


Are these both going to be outside dogs?? I gotta be truthful, not an ideal situation... Others will be able to give you some better advice, just remember, they are very knowledgeable on the breed, and what you will be told will be for the benefit of both YOU and the DOG... And NOW, I will turn this over to the other members....Good luck!


----------



## timmster (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello Prince! What a coincidence i am currently in school at UC Riverside! I also enjoy the outdoors, but when you do eventually get your GSD, be sure to make sure he/she doesn't overheat. As you know, the tempereature here during the summers can be above 90 for several weeks at a time. I am also an avid runner, so make sure you account for the extreme heat here in the inland empire before going on a hair-brained 6 mile run in 95 degrees

Make sure you have your young lab fully acclimated to living in your house and have the house rules set with one dog before you bring in a second one. Then you can have your lab act almost as a mentor to your new GSD pup (assuming you want a pup)

I've always been an advocate for rescuing, as there are plenty of absolutely gorgeous purebred GSDs that are waiting for homes in rescues, and there are plenty of adorable puppies too! Here are some local-ish rescues

German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County. Non-profit adoption organization helping neglected, abused, abandoned and rescued German Shepherds find a good home.

Coastal's Available Dogs

Welcome to the Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

Good luck with your future pet! 

P.S. Do you know of any GSD or large dog friendly apartments close to UC Riverside? And preferably on the cheaper side? Tuition here is getting ridiculous!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

Check out Lundborg-land German Shepherds.com In my opionion, Lidna Lundborg has the BEST dogs. Go see them!!


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lidna Lundborg has the BEST dogs.


the BEST dog in regards to what?


----------

